#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-28
<douglasawh-work> does anyone know what software Ubuntu uses to collect user statistics?  I'd like to set up such a server internally if possible
<spikeb> hmm that's a very interesting question.
<spikeb> i know debian uses popcon
<douglasawh-work> sweet, I will check it out
<douglasawh-work> spikeb: do you know if it just does packages.  It'd be cool to get some sort of click information, like Applications or Places, etc.
<douglasawh-work> We are thinking of changing things to the mintmenu internally, but it'd be good to know if that's the best way to go
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-29
<mikeputnam> morning
<mikeputnam> so is 11.04 an LTS release?
<nickmoeck> mikeputnam: No, 11.04 is not an LTS. The next LTS will be 12.04, I believe
<mikeputnam> thx
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-30
<jesu> Hi all, I want to do a performance study of the  VMware, virtual box and KVM. Do you think the kernel compile time gives a good estimate?
<spikeb> you'd probably want to do at least two different kinds of tests: one that tested the processor and one that tested the graphics.
<jesu> spikeb : yes, basically I want to compare them in terms of io performance, network performance, cpu uage etc.
<spikeb> a kernel compile would be good for testing out the cpu. not really all that aware of benchmarks to run in general, though. unless you wanted to use a benchmarking app
<jesu> yes, i think i have to find a regular benchmark app for testing an OS, but i am not sure if it will be accurate for a virtual machine
<spikeb> if run inside the VM, it should give you a decent idea
<jesu> yes, i guess you are right, i need to find a benchamrk app
<spikeb> the only one i know of offhand is the phoronix test suite. http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<spikeb> at least on 11.04, its available from the repos
<jesu> cool! I ll try that out. Thanks for that!
<spikeb> no problem
<spikeb> glad somebody finally asked a question i could answer today :)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-04-30
<BlooperBoy> hi :)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-05-01
<yotux> is anyone around this afternoon?
<tsimonq2> hello yotux :)
<tsimonq2> yotux: how are you?
<yotux> tsimonq2: I am good was reading some of the mailing list items
<yotux> was not sure if this was active cahnnel or just people hanging around
<yotux> tsimonq2:thank you for the wiki page think it will help
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> yotux: so what are your thoughts?
<yotux> tsimonq2:Seems I have been removed from the group on launchpad
<yotux> tsimonq2:I think the socail aspect needs to be built and from there the sub-locals can group
<tsimonq2> what do you mean by that?
<yotux> IE: Madison area users get together form a relationship and then transform into a working group
<tsimonq2> I see
<yotux> or one could say start with a working group so there is a better foundation
<tsimonq2> where are you again?
<tsimonq2> just curious
<yotux> Portage, so lets say Madison
<yotux> I was going to Chicago for a Loco a few years ago and then life changed and the group changed
<tsimonq2> so you said you are no longer a part of the Launchpad team?
<tsimonq2> I see
<yotux> Looking at my launchpad account no
<tsimonq2> I'll add you
<tsimonq2> (if you don't mind)
<yotux> unless I am in the wrong place
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-wisconsin
<tsimonq2> added :)
<yotux> you can add me I have talked with my wife and asked if I could try and get ubuntu users together
<tsimonq2> awesome :)
<tsimonq2> I think it would be a really good idea to have a meetup in Madison
<tsimonq2> like a release party
<yotux> I agree socail but also advocate for Ubutnu
<yotux> my lauchpad page seems intereseted states I joined Wi loco 2007-06-12 but it was not there before your edit
<tsimonq2> well imho although advocation is good, we need a team to do that ;)
<tsimonq2> I see
<yotux> I agree
<tsimonq2> well I'm 14 so I'd have to ask my dad, but I think an Ubuntu Hour in the Green Bay area would be good
<tsimonq2> Mike Putnam is actually in the Fox Valley
<tsimonq2> but most of the users that responded are from Madison
<yotux> I am 34 a school bus driver at the moment
<tsimonq2> I see :)
<tsimonq2> where do you use Linux? just at home or elsewhere?
<yotux> Thank you for being a strong adovate at your age its inspiring
<tsimonq2> thank you :)
<yotux> I have a home server, desktop, and also a VPN at a remote server farm
<tsimonq2> I see
<yotux> laptop also but thats home user
<tsimonq2> yeah my computer runs Lubuntu and at school we have Chromebooks
<tsimonq2> so I frequently use Linux
<yotux> how does one add thier name to the wiki page
<tsimonq2> are you logged in to the wiki?
<yotux> Sady most of the schools have adopted Google Edu and that has lead to chromebooks being the norm
<tsimonq2> yeah our school has
<yotux> I like FOSS and Google to me is not really FOSS
<tsimonq2> I agree
<tsimonq2> I installed Ubuntu on my old system in February of 2015, then moved to Lubuntu and started contributing to the project in July 2015
<tsimonq2> I got my Ubuntu Membership on February 4, 2016
<tsimonq2> so I love this community
<yotux> I started with Ubutnu in 2005 and moved to Kubuntu 2 years ago
<tsimonq2> ohh I see
<tsimonq2> the people who run Kubuntu are really nice and KDE is my choice for a full-blown DE
<tsimonq2> I am using LXQt right now
<yotux> not impressed with 16.04 seems a little rushed and maybe broken
<tsimonq2> I don't use Unity so I can't vouch for that ;)
<tsimonq2> anyways
<yotux> Myself I have a hardtime with the graphics around Unity I understand why it is here but prefer alt options
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> so in a bit I'll go to the ML asking about 16.10's release party
<yotux> sound like a good idea
<tsimonq2> AFAIR it's gonna be a better release than 16.04, we have big plans ;)
<yotux> thats the hard part 16.04 is an LTS, so it should be better than 16.10 imho
<tsimonq2> well the LTS is for stability
<tsimonq2> which we obviously didn't have in this release XD
<yotux> I agree
<yotux> Kubuntu is going through a culture change so I will be give them extra slack
<tsimonq2> I see :)
<yotux>  tsimonq2: are yout the only one added people to the location wiki
<yotux> sorry can't type today
<tsimonq2> nope, Ian and Alex have added themselves
<tsimonq2> are you logged into the wiki?
<yotux> I think that I am
<tsimonq2> can you edit it?
<tsimonq2> unless you just want to give me the details and I can just plug it in
<yotux> found a link, so how does know if there are an ubuntu member
<yotux> reading the membership I would say no, I have not went to the council
<tsimonq2> let me look at your LP page
<tsimonq2> nope, you are not
<tsimonq2> yay it looks good :)
<yotux> Thanks I have limited knowledge, I use google to help learn new skills
<tsimonq2> heh I think that's everyone ;)
<tsimonq2> yotux: awesome, thanks for chatting :)
<yotux> tsimonq2:Thank you for your input seems like we have a nice start
<tsimonq2> yes :)
<yotux> Sorry ran into a road block on a LVM project
